# Thein baffle vs Dust Deputy



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Curious if anyone has used both of theses in line with a full 4" dust collector? Is one better then the other? I know the thein can be made at home and I would have to purchase the DD.. but if the DD is better, it may be worth the purchase.. thoughts? Experience? 
Thanks


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

The DD is for small systems, like a shopvac and would not work well on a 4" tube system. You would need to get a Super Dust Deputy, SDD, for a 4 inch system. It has been shown that a SDD will work a little better than a similar sized Thein and cause less CFM loss than a Thein baffle. Check out this thread http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/...version-dust-collection-suction-tests-148626/


----------

